# 650bhp 997 Turbo



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok guys this one is just a quick write up as i did not have the time to take to many pics.

A new client to me so on arrival i recognised this as a special car. 1st was the 20" billett alloy wheels which were highly laquered, and when i jacked it up to clean the arches the suspension and the underbody roll bars were pretty trick to. Obviously the new GT2 front bumper and rear spoiler really set this car off.

A good snow foam was to start after the wheels were cleaned with straight forward shampoo and various brushes.










Once all dried with the meguires water magnet, no just kidding a miracle dryer did the job.The car had very little miles so a little clay treatment and straight onto some correction after seeing the levels were spot. The swirls were not bad but came out leaving a very clear finish so much so i wished i had set out to do a full write up, but its been a busy week and did not think i would have much time spare.

The swirls were removed with a 3m black pad and ultrafina

A good clean inside and condition with Gliptone and a dressing of the arches and tyres with Pneu. Paint cleaned with cleaner fluid and the ever important final coat of Divine to give these final pics.




































































































Sorry for the short write up guys but i thought the final pics were worth seeing.

Thanks for looking


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Love those rims. In fact, i love that car! Nice work glyn. lol at the water magnet.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

That is seriously sexy, nice job too:thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome rims and car, looking good :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

OOOhh nice car

Liking the wheelige too


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmmmm nice - lovin those wheels! Good work.


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

OMG - whot a machine  !
luvley!!!!
great job


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

oh my word that is so special, i nearly fell off my seat when i read the water magnet bit thank god you were joking.

Seriously sweet car wish you had more pics though Glyn


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, looks superb :thumb:, those wheels are really something special too !


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Gavb said:


> oh my word that is so special, i nearly fell off my seat when i read the water magnet bit thanks god you were joking.
> 
> Seriously sweet car wish you had more pics though Glyn


Yeah me too Gav, its the 2nd black 997 turbo this week and both would like them maintaining on a 1/4 basis.

I tend to just get pics for my website and sometimes specifically for the write ups but in the last 10 days i have done 2 x 997 turbo`s a new Audi S5, A 993 in pastel yellow for concours, a Rangey Overfinch, Fiat 500 and ive still got GT3 RS and a Gallardo to do. I am trying to cram the cars in working some long hours as i have a Porsche concours where i am displaying and off to Lemans next week

Busy times


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

glyn waxmaster said:


>


shame about the overcast day, this pic is the one closest to how Divine looks in the metal/flesh.

Great work as always Glyn. You catch me up at this rate


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

WOW! That looks awesome Glyn  Super job.

Love those wheels - stunning and I hate to think if the cost!!!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Lovely car but i'm probably the only person that thinks those wheels ruin it.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Mossman said:


> WOW! That looks awesome Glyn  Super job.
> 
> Love those wheels - stunning and I hate to think if the cost!!!


The owner bought them from the states and mentioned £4,000 plus tyres


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

that looks awesome Glyn :thumb: very nice indeed!

love those wheels....drooll....


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

OMG that is the best porsche I have seen yet...... I want one


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

£4K !!!! Oh my word :doublesho


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

WooooooW those Rims are sweeeeeeeeeet!

Great work by the way


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

hmmmm i'll need to up the power a bit on the porker stakes lol.

Cracking finish love the wheels.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice job there!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

kin hell thats a proper one aint it !!!! lush :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Gobsmacking car! Those wheels are to die for.......


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

HE GOT HIS VALVECAP NICKED!!!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Drroooooooooooool ! :argie:

Lovely job Glyn ! :thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

That is absolutely stunning :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Rims and car are different class, owner has real taste, nice detail!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work Glyn and those alloys really set it of well.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

That is my next car !!! I love 997 turbos. Awesome


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

what a car, those wheels are fantastic, deadly work


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

nsanity said:


> HE GOT HIS VALVECAP NICKED!!!


He left them off for a track day


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That is one  stunning machine :argie: :argie:- apologies for the virtual swearing, but I just had to! :lol:

Amazing job, Glyn as usual :thumb: 

I'll bet not much gets past that on the road or the track, I mean a standard 997 Turbo is one hell of a quick car, but with another 170 horses - :doublesho


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Impressive motor, I'm sure he's not short of a few bob, its got carbon ceramic brakes FFS, which cost £6k as an option


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

I understand that the carbon ceramic brakes ain't too hot for track work 3-4 track days and Porsche recommend changing them :doublesho

I understand that there needed for "Resale" and a number of the chaps spec them, replace them and then re-install the CCB when it goes up for sale....

Also if our lowly 987 is anything to go by that nose will need to be blown in quite soon......

Still I'll have one any day of the week!


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice one Glyn, seriously awesome car, I think if the lotto came up this one would be on my wish list.

Top work as always mate.
Jonathan


----------



## burtross (Sep 17, 2007)

me that is one sexy porsche! 

Top finish, i'm very jealous i'd love to detail that beast :buffer:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW! what a stunning looking car :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

wow! them rims and that car and that power, im gob smacked! stunning


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

What an animal


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very very nice indeed, Loving the rims!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent work again Glyn, one of the nicest 997's I've seen

Baz


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

glyn waxmaster said:


> He left them off for a track day


Ah lol, thought some ****er had nicked them (mine got stolen )

Amazing car tho, best 997 Turbo i've seen so far! Amazing finish too


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking good!!!

Love the wheels. Makes a big difference to the car.

:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks for all the great comments guys.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sweeeeet job on a sweeeeeeeeeeet motor dude


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

that is the best looking porker i ever did see!!!!


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

A short write-up is better than no write up! Excellent work and I too love those wheels.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

I dont know why but i've never been a huge fan of the 911, cant explain why cause i can completely appreciate it as a piece of engineering etc. It just never did anything for me... this beast however is an absolute stunner !

I am converted.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

karburn said:


> A short write-up is better than no write up! Excellent work and I too love those wheels.


Cheers. I am really pleased that i did this write up now.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Great feedback Glyn - it is a stunning car and those wheels, oh baby!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, and OMG what a  AWESOME car!!!!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Still looking at this. Can't believe how amazing that looks. The level I'm striving for.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Got to say that looks a very nice Porsche and a very good jod done indeed!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD! i love that! that is the best looking porsche ive ever seen!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Just looked at this thread for the second time. that car is simply stunning with a level of finish to match. Good work Glyn.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

agreed^

Stunning car and great work too!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

JPC said:


> OH MY GOD! i love that! that is the best looking porsche ive ever seen!


Took the words out of my mouth. That Porsche makes my eyes go :doublesho Pop out of my head :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that is gorgoues!!!

Cracking job mate. :argie:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Many thanks yet again guys


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Glyn, just showed my cousin this. I could look at that car everyday of the week.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely! Excuse the question -- but what is wrong with the megs water magnet? Is it a jok or something that meg's actually sell?


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

JPC said:


> OH MY GOD! i love that! that is the best looking porsche ive ever seen!


You've taken the words right out of my mouth... unbelievable.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow - that looks gorgeous :doublesho

A stunning finish from the divine


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Simply stunning, I cant decide whether this or the Gallardo is the best piece of metal work in the world.


----------

